
The Machine That Builds the Machine - anivard
https://blog.inovia.vc/the-machine-that-builds-the-machine-reflecting-on-inovias-2016-cto-summit-f0b665b213ac#.jeyyh6wpu
======
shawnabbott
Enabling peer learning has proven to be a high leverage strategy for VCs
willing to roll up their sleeves, great perspective from the participants role
here, Jimoh. Shawn.

